# 14 طالبا صينيا يصممون و يطلقون ثلاث صواريخ فضائية بنجاح...



## م المصري (18 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

خبر عادي .... مجموعة من الطلبة تصمم صواريخ و تطلقها 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:80: 

اترككم مع تفاصيل الخبر ​ 
[FONT=arial (arabic)]نجاح إطلاق صاروخ لاكتشاف الفضاء صممه 14 جامعيا[/FONT] 
[FONT=arial (arabic)][/FONT]
[FONT=arial (arabic)]
[FONT=arial (arabic)]*

[FONT=arial (arabic)]






أنجز تشو هاو البالغ من العمر 23 سنة والطالب بكلية الطيران الفضائي في جامعة الطيران والطيران الفضائي ببكين أنجز في السنة المنصرمة وحدها مع 13 من زملائه أمرا عظيما وهو تطوير وصنع صاروخ لاكتشاف الفضاء وإطلاقه إلى السماء. 
جاء تشو هاو وزملاؤه إلى ميدان الإطلاق بمدينة جيوتشيوان صباح أول نوفمبر وكانوا متوترين جدا قبل إطلاق الصاروخ. في الساعة الثامنة تماما، بدأ العد التنازلي للاطلاق..3، 2، 1، أشعلوا النار! فانطلق الصاروخ إلى السماء. في الساعة الحادية عشرة والساعة الثانية عشرة، أُطلق صاروخان آخران إلى السماء بنجاح . 
الصواريخ الثلاثة من "مشروع صواريخ اكتشاف الفضاء للطلاب بجامعة الطيران والطيران الفضائي ببكين". إنها المرة الأولى في الصين التي يُصمم طلاب جامعيون فيها صواريخ ويطلقونها بنجاح. 




قال تشو هاو المسؤول الرئيسي عن هذا المشروع إن "صاروخ بيهانغ رقم "1" ليس لُعبة، انه صاروخ حقيقي." طول هذا الصاروخ 5.2 متر، وزنه 95 كيلوغراما، وقدرة حمله 10 كيلوغرامات، ومُزود بكل الأنظمة الستة الضرورية للصواريخ. ارتفع صاروخ بيهانغ رقم "1" بعد اطلاقه الي علو 9800 متر، وسقط في الموقع المحدد لسقوطه تقريبا. نجح في اختبار 4 أنظمة من الأنظمة الستة للصواريخ، ، ولم يتم اختبار نظام واحد حيث ان جهاز الاستعادة لم يعمل وكان ذلك أمراً مؤسفاً. لكن يمكن القول إن إطلاقه ناجح بصورة عامة." 
صاروخ اكتشاف الفضاء يستخدم في اكتشاف طبقات الجو العُليا والتجارب العلمية. وحسب التعريف المعني، يستخدم صاروخ بيهانغ رقم"1" رئيسيا في مسح بارامتر الهواء. وقيمته الكامنة للاستخدام كبيرة، خاصة أنه كشف طريقا جديدا لتطوير الصواريخ الرخيصة. ستواصل جامعة الطيران والطيران الفضائي ببكين "مشروع صواريخ اكتشاف الفضاء للطلاب" الذي بدأته عام 2005، وسيظهر صاروخ بيهانغ رقم 2 وصاروخ بيهانغ رقم 3.. في المستقبل.
المصدر : http://china.org.cn/arabic/272681.htm
[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

